# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  تعویق افتادن کنکور کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری تعویق افتاد

## Rainbow7

کنکور کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری به تعویق افتاد 
کنکور کارشناسی ارشد قرار بود 3 و 4 اردیبهشت برگزار بشه

----------


## arash9

سنجش که همون تاریخ ۳ و ۴ اردیبهشت
رو زده

----------


## Rainbow7

> سنجش که همون تاریخ ۳ و ۴ اردیبهشت
> رو زده


قرار بود ولی تعویق افتاده

----------


## artim

احتمال خیلی زیاد کنکور سراسری تعویق داره بزوری اعلام میکنن چه مدت تعویق میفته

----------


## rashinmobasheri

سلام دوستان وارد سایت 
https://shekayat.bazresi.ir
بازرسی کل کشور بشید
شکایت ثبت کنید ( دستگاه اجرائی قوه قضاییه و سازمان سنجش و.. ) را انتخاب کنید

برای تاخیر ازمون سراسری 99 تا 24 مرداد ماه 99  به تعویق بیوفته  

کلن ممکنه 2 دقیقه هم وقت ازتون نگیره 


اجازه ندین مافیای قدرت باعث بشن کنکور به تاخیر نیوفته 
اگر نامه هاتون به دست آقای رییسی برسه و بتونید مستقیما نامه به دفترشون بفرستید حتما پیگیری میشه 
و مثل  کنکور 98  نمیشه

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان وارد سایت 
> https://shekayat.bazresi.ir
> بازرسی کل کشور بشید
> شکایت ثبت کنید ( دستگاه اجرائی قوه قضاییه و سازمان سنجش و.. ) را انتخاب کنید
> 
> برای تاخیر ازمون سراسری 99 تا 24 مرداد ماه 99  به تعویق بیوفته  
> 
> کلن ممکنه 2 دقیقه هم وقت ازتون نگیره 
> 
> ...


اعتراض و نامه و... در این کشور جواب نمیده نمونش پارسال
منتها چون فوتی ها خیلی زیاد بالای میلیون و مبتلاها بالای 10 میلیونه ولی نمیگن مجبور شدن تعویق بندازن و اعلام میکنن احتمالا بزودی

----------


## -Sara-

#ای_بابا

----------


## BARONI

> اعتراض و نامه و... در این کشور جواب نمیده نمونش پارسال
> منتها چون فوتی ها خیلی زیاد بالای میلیون و مبتلاها بالای 10 میلیونه ولی نمیگن مجبور شدن تعویق بندازن و اعلام میکنن احتمالا بزودی


به نظرتون حداقل و حداکثر چه مدت عقب خواهد افتاد؟
به نظر من با توجه به این فاجعه ای ک پیش اومده حالا حالا تا اواخر اردیبهشت تعطیل خواهد بود . چون واقعا نمیتونن به خوبی مدیریت کنن و هنوز اون اپیدمی که باید پیش بیاد و احتمالش و دادن نیومده . من احتمال میدم اوایل شهریور کنکور برگزار بشه

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*بسه ... بچه ها رو وارد این حاشیه ها نکنید ... پارسال بچه های لرستان  هیچ کتابی براشون نمونده بود که درس بخونن ...یه چشمشون اشک بود یه چششون خون ولی خبری از تعویق نشد ...این حاشیه ها به درد نمیخوره*

----------


## BARONI

> *بسه ... بچه ها رو وارد این حاشیه ها نکنید ... پارسال بچه های لرستان  هیچ کتابی براشون نمونده بود که درس بخونن ...یه چشمشون اشک بود یه چششون خون ولی خبری از تعویق نشد ...این حاشیه ها به درد نمیخوره*


من خودم همیشه ضد حاشیه بودم و هر جا هر تاپیکی با موضوع حاشیه بوده و بچه ها رو گمراه کرده درخواست کردم تاپیکو ببندن . اینجا بحث درخواست من و تو نیست که کنکور عقب بیوفته . چون عقب خواهد افتاد . و اینکه شما اگه ذهنتون منحرف میشه میتونی با یه امتیاز منفی ردش کنید . 
و اینکه دیگه بچه ها مثل پارسال دیگه گول تعویق کنکورو نمیخورن.

----------


## Rainbow7

سلام بچه این تاپیک اصلا برای اینکه وارد حاشیه بشین نیست و فقط یه خبره و اینکه خودتون رو واقعا من خودم قبول دارم نباید وارد حاشیه شد و کمپین اینا درست کرد و فقط وقت رو میبره فقط 
فقط بعنوان یه خبره

----------


## Zahra77

من احتمال نمیدم تعویق بیوفته نهایتا یک ماه یا ۳ هفته:/

----------


## arash9

> کنکور کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری به تعویق افتاد 
> کنکور کارشناسی ارشد قرار بود 3 و 4 اردیبهشت برگزار بشه


یعنی کنکور ارشد بازم به تعویق افتاد؟ 
پس چرا سنجش چیزی نزده

----------


## aretmis

باز شروع شد!

----------


## reza2018

> سلام دوستان وارد سایت 
> https://shekayat.bazresi.ir
> بازرسی کل کشور بشید
> شکایت ثبت کنید ( دستگاه اجرائی قوه قضاییه و سازمان سنجش و.. ) را انتخاب کنید
> 
> برای تاخیر ازمون سراسری 99 تا 24 مرداد ماه 99  به تعویق بیوفته  
> 
> کلن ممکنه 2 دقیقه هم وقت ازتون نگیره 
> 
> ...


 توروخدا باز مافیا مافیا کردن رو شروع نکنید!!
اصلا منظورت از مافیا کی هست؟
چرا باید مافیا مخالف عقب افتادن کنکور باشن؟

----------


## sheidaa23

دوباره بحث بیخوده تعویق کنکور سراسری شدش :Yahoo (21): 
انقدر  سرجلسه کنکور پشیمون شدم ک چرا قبل کنکور بیخودی سر این قضیه وقتمو تلف کردم تاحالا تو عمرم این طور احساس پشیمونی نکرده بودم :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (31): 
الان حتما میگین بشینین دعا کنید کرونا حالا حالا ها ازبین نره :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (110): 
خدایا خودت بهمون رحم کن :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_دوستان کنکور سراسری 99 هم عقب میفته این احتمال نیست 100 درصد با اطمینان میگم عقب میفته هرچقدر میخواید بگید حاشیه هستو کنکورو عقب نمیندازن ولی امسال بخاطر عقب افتادن امتحانات نهایی سنجش مجبوره عقب بندازه این قضیه کرونا هم انقدری چدی شده که تا اردیبهشت مهمون خونه هامون باشه  حتی اگه کرونا عید تموم بشه هم اموزش پرورشو مجبوره امتحانات نهایی رو عقب بندازه که به معنی عقب افتادنه کنکوره خبر تعویق کنکور هم امروز تقریبا اعلام شده فقط چند وقت دیگه اینکه چقدر عقب بیفته رو بصورت خبر رسمی اعلام میکنن_

----------


## sami7

*قانونا و انصافا باید تعویق بیفته 
اون بدبختی که امتحان نهایی داره و بچه های پیش دانشگاهی چی؟
وقتی مدرسه ای نیست دانشگاهی نیس اقتصادی نیست کلاس کنکور و تقویتیی نیست
پشه تو شهر پر نمیزنه شهر ما که کوچیکه هشت نفر مبتلا داشتیم 
تکلیف چیه ؟ قضیه سیل برا دوتا استان بود این قضیه سراسری هست حتی اگه دولت هم مدرسه باز کنه کسی بچشو نمیفرسته مدرسه
*

----------


## aretmis

> _دوستان کنکور سراسری 99 هم عقب میفته این احتمال نیست 100 درصد با اطمینان میگم عقب میفته هرچقدر میخواید بگید حاشیه هستو کنکورو عقب نمیندازن ولی امسال بخاطر عقب افتادن امتحانات نهایی سنجش مجبوره عقب بندازه این قضیه کرونا هم انقدری چدی شده که تا اردیبهشت مهمون خونه هامون باشه  حتی اگه کرونا عید تموم بشه هم اموزش پرورشو مجبوره امتحانات نهایی رو عقب بندازه که به معنی عقب افتادنه کنکوره خبر تعویق کنکور هم امروز تقریبا اعلام شده فقط چند وقت دیگه اینکه چقدر عقب بیفته رو بصورت خبر رسمی اعلام میکنن_


وزیر اموزش و پرورش طی اطلاعیه ای پایان سال تحصیلی رو خرداد ماه اعلام کرده

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط aretmis


وزیر اموزش و پرورش طی اطلاعیه ای پایان سال تحصیلی رو خرداد ماه اعلام کرده


خواهیم دید من یکی اینکه عب بیفته یا نه واسم اهمیتی نداره پارسالم حسو حاله پیگیری خبراشو نداشتم ولی امسال رو از فرد نسبتا معتبری شنیدم حالا چند وقت دیگه خبرش اومد تگت میکنم ولی امسال مدرسه ایا بهترین سالشونه مدرسه نرفتن کلی وقت خوندن داره رقیبایه سختی میشن لعنتیا_

----------


## aretmis

> _
> خواهیم دید من یکی اینکه عب بیفته یا نه واسم اهمیتی نداره پارسالم حسو حاله پیگیری خبراشو نداشتم ولی امسال رو از فرد نسبتا معتبری شنیدم حالا چند وقت دیگه خبرش اومد تگت میکنم ولی امسال مدرسه ایا بهترین سالشونه مدرسه نرفتن کلی وقت خوندن داره رقیبایه سختی میشن لعنتیا_


اوکی بای

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

باز هم مافیا های کنکور که خودشون دارن با جمله های برای مبارزه با مافیای کنکور ، کنکور رو عقب بندازید ، به جای اینکه سر بچه هارو به درساشون گرم کنن ، به قضایای غیر درسی گرم میکنن !!!
مافیاهایی که با شور کنکور دوگانه باعث شدن دو بار کنکور ناعادلانه برگزار بشه و نظام جدید ها برن داخل و قدیم ها پشت کنکور بمونن!
مافیای کنکور دقیقا خود شما هستید ، مافیا شاخ و دم نداره
کنکور اگر یک سال هم عقب بیفته تا درس نخونید هیچ نتیجه ای نمیگیرید 
رئیسی و غیره هم به نامه های شما توجه ای ندارن خیالتون راحت ، کنکور سراسری مدرسه خیلی پر استرس هست واس همین میان تا دقیقه 90 هیچ خبریو نمیدن آخرشم میندازنش عقب ، شما ای این استرس ها درساتون رو با دقت بخوانید ! 
بازم میگم
مافیای کنکور از رگ گردن به شما نزدیک ترند خخخ

----------


## mobinax

کنکور عقب خواهد افتاد. ولی موضوع کرونا خیلی نگران کننده تره. اول باید زنده بمونیم بعد بریم سر جلسه کنکور.

----------


## _LEYLA_

برام عجیب بود که چرا کنکور 99 تا الان هیچ حاشیه ای نداشته!!
که اونم جور شد انگار...
 :Y (546):

----------


## Rainbow7

به گزارش روز شنبه وزارت آموزش و پرورش، سازمان ملی پرورش استعدادهای درخشان اعلام کرد که با توجه به تعطیلی مدارس و شیوع ویروس کرونا در کشور، آزمون‌های ورودی مدارس استعدادهای درخشان حداقل یک ماه به تعویق افتاده است و در صورت برگشت مدارس به حالت عادی در خردادماه برگزار خواهد شد.
بر این اساس زمان برگزاری آزمون‌های مدارس استعدادهای درخشان که قرار بود چهارم اردیبهشت برگزار شود، حداقل یک ماه به تعویق افتاده است و پس از تصمیم‌گیری در خصوص زمان قطعی برگزاری آزمون‌ها، تاریخ برگزاری متعاقباً در سایت سازمان ملی پرورش استعدادهای درخشان اعلام خواهد شد.

آزمون استعدادهای درخشان هم عقب افتاد

----------


## aretmis

آزمون هایی که تعویق افتادن همش اوایل اردیبهشت بوده  :Yahoo (21): 
کنکور اوایل تیر ماهه احتمال خیلی کمیه که تعویق بشه
وقت تلف نکنید! اگه خبر قطعی از تعویق شد تایپک بزنید نه که خبرای غیر کنکوری رو هی پیگیری کنید که کنکور کارشناسی و دکترا عقب افتاده
این انجمن کسی متقاضی این ازمونا نیست!
و من الله توفیق

----------


## tiny-ghost

من که دوس ندارم تعویق بیفته :Yahoo (4): .همون وقت خودش برگزار بشه این کرونا هم زودتر واکسنش بیاد.زندگی عادی بشه.
از من به شما نصیحت اگه هم عقب بیفته تهش یه ماهه.چون روند کنکور و تعیین رشته و نتیجه و پذیرش دانشگاه ها زمان بره.

----------


## reza2018

ولی یه حسی میگه اینبار به تعویق میفته :Yahoo (4): 
فقط امید وارم اگر تعویقی هم در کار هست زود تر اعلام کنن تا ملت برنامه ریزی کنه.

----------


## mohammad1397

> سلام دوستان وارد سایت 
> https://shekayat.bazresi.ir
> بازرسی کل کشور بشید
> شکایت ثبت کنید ( دستگاه اجرائی قوه قضاییه و سازمان سنجش و.. ) را انتخاب کنید
> 
> برای تاخیر ازمون سراسری 99 تا 24 مرداد ماه 99  به تعویق بیوفته  
> 
> کلن ممکنه 2 دقیقه هم وقت ازتون نگیره 
> 
> ...


شما کلا توهم توطئه دارین مافیا کجا بوده و چه سودی از کنکور سر وقت میکنه ؟ رئیسی چه مشکلی از ملت حل کرده اونا تمرکزشون رو مسائل سیاسی و بریدن حکم اعدامه نه تعویق کنکور !! بجا این مسخره بازیا بشین بخون  تعویق کنکور چیزی نیست با کمپین و.. حل بشه اگه خود سنجش تشخیص بده تعویق میندازه نه انسان مجنونی مثل رئیسی که اصلا نمیدونه کنکور چی هست و هیچ تخصصی تو این مسائل نداره

----------


## mobinax

احتمالا فردا تعیین میشه که عقب افتاد یا نه

----------


## Rainbow7

> احتمالا فردا تعیین میشه که عقب افتاد یا نه


از کجا متوجه شدین که فردا اعلام میشه ؟
ممنون بابت خبرتون  :22:

----------


## mobinax

> از کجا متوجه شدین که فردا اعلام میشه ؟
> ممنون بابت خبرتون


تو یکی از کانال ها این خبرو دیدم...:

درخصوص عوض شدن تاریخ برگزاری کنکور 99 به دلیل  شیوع بیماری کرونا
و تعطیلی مدارس تا پایان سال به دستور ستاد ملی مبارزه با کرونا روز دوشنبه ظهر
در سازمان سنجش ستاد تعویق برگزاری کنکور سراسری تشکیل خواهد شد
و به احتمال زیاد پس از پایان جلسه فردا تعویق یا عدم تعویق به همراه تاریخ برگزاری کنکور اعلام خواهد شد

----------


## Rainbow7

> تو یکی از کانال ها این خبرو دیدم...:
> 
> درخصوص عوض شدن تاریخ برگزاری کنکور 99 به دلیل  شیوع بیماری کرونا
> و تعطیلی مدارس تا پایان سال به دستور ستاد ملی مبارزه با کرونا روز دوشنبه ظهر
> در سازمان سنجش ستاد تعویق برگزاری کنکور سراسری تشکیل خواهد شد
> و به احتمال زیاد پس از پایان جلسه فردا تعویق یا عدم تعویق به همراه تاریخ برگزاری کنکور اعلام خواهد شد


ممنون از خبری که دادین

----------


## Rainbow7

سلام ستاد کرونا تهران یکی از مصوباتش این بوده که کنکور 15 روز عقب بیفته ولی فعلا لازم الاجرا نیست این مصوبه ولی اگر ستاد کرونا تهران پیشنهادشو به ستاد ملی کرونا بده و اونجا هم تصویب بشه سنجش تبعیت میکنه

----------


## یکی مثل همه

> سلام ستاد کرونا تهران یکی از مصوباتش این بوده که کنکور 15 روز عقب بیفته ولی فعلا لازم الاجرا نیست این مصوبه ولی اگر ستاد کرونا تهران پیشنهادشو به ستاد ملی کرونا بده و اونجا هم تصویب بشه سنجش تبعیت میکنه


احتمالش چند درصده که عقب بیفته؟؟؟

----------


## Rainbow7

> احتمالش چند درصده که عقب بیفته؟؟؟


 احتمالش هست کمه  ولی باید ما درسمون رو بخونیم وارد حاشیه نشیم حالا بیفته عقب فبهاالمراد اگه نشه همون تاریخ میریم امتحان میدیم

----------


## spring__girl

*آدمی مثل من که حمله ی عصبی میکنم و دستام میلرزه وقتی مضطرب میشم چرا باید از شانس وقتی دارم صفحه ی گوشی رو تمیز میکنم دستم بخوره به این تاپیک باز شه؟؟
الانم بشینم هی آب بخورم لرزش دستام درست بشه
توروخدا تا مطمئن نشدین نه تاپیک بزنین نه بحث کنین 
کاش اصلا چشمم به تیترش هم نمیوفتاد من اصلا نمیدونستم شاید عقب بیوفته

لطفا تاپیک رو درخواست بدید ببندند تا وقتی مطمئن شدین
و وقتی هم که 100 درصد شد هممون میفهمیم نیازی نیست بخدا به اینهمه حاشیه
هوفففففف دستام...*

----------


## Rainbow7

♦️طرح مجلس برای جایگزینی تعطیلات نوروزی پس از شکست کرونا

«رضایی‌کوچی» رئیس کمیسیون عمران مجلس:
با توجه به اینکه به دلیل کرونا مردم امکان سفر در تعطیلات نوروزی را ندارند درحال تهیه طرحی هستیم تا مردم تعطیلاتی پس از شکست کرونا داشته باشند. 
آنچه که ما مطرح کرده‌ایم پس از اتمام زمان شیوع بیماری کرونا و رفع این ویروس در زمان احتمالی خرداد ماه و یا اوایل تیرماه خواهد بود

----------


## Sarah.az

*@Araz
اینم بسته شه خاهشا*

----------


## ساندیپ

سلام میشه یکی لطف کنه بهم بگه چطوری میتونم تاپیک بزنم

----------


## arash9

برو تو موضوعی که میخوای تاپیک بزنی 
مثلا ثبت نام کنکور یا منابع یا هرچی..
بعد بالای تاپیکها نوشته موضوع جدید روش کلیک کن

----------


## arash9

> سلام میشه یکی لطف کنه بهم بگه چطوری میتونم تاپیک بزنم


برو تو موضوعی که میخوای تاپیک بزنی 
مثلا ثبت نام کنکور یا منابع یا هرچی..
بعد بالای تاپیکها نوشته موضوع جدید روش کلیک کن

----------


## Strong_girl

خدا نکنه عقب بیافته من دیگه خسته شدم

----------


## reza333

کنکور دکترا از ۹ اسفند پس از دوبار تعویق افتاد ۹ خرداد .

کنکور ارشد هم از ۲۸ و 29 فروردین با دوبار تعویق افتاد ۲۲ و ۲۳ خرداد.

----------

